# New Tackle!



## BaitCaster (May 19, 2011)

Went to Canadian Tire last night to buy light bulbs. Of course, no visit to "The Tire" would be complete without a visit to the tackle wall! I came out with a new pair of Rapala fishing pliers and some mini-spinnerbaits. I've always needed a good set of fishing pliers and you can catch just about anything on these mini-spinnerbaits! I also got some mini-jigs.


----------



## dr_beerman (May 19, 2011)

nice! i have an older pair of the Rapala pliers and they get more use than all the expensive ones in my boat/bag


----------



## Jim (May 19, 2011)

New fishing stuff is awesome!

Those mini spinners work awesome! They catch everything.


----------



## bassfishinh123 (May 20, 2011)

I go threw different pairs of piliers all the time. How much did you pay for your rapala pilers I think I'm gonna have to get me a pair. Its hard to find good cheap pilers that last and don't rust.


----------



## BaitCaster (May 20, 2011)

bassfishinh123 said:


> I go threw different pairs of piliers all the time. How much did you pay for your rapala pilers I think I'm gonna have to get me a pair. Its hard to find good cheap pilers that last and don't rust.



They were $20. Pricey, but worth it IMHO. The long nose will be handy when dealing with toothy critters and it's spring loaded. I also like the belt sheath it came with! Hopefully I will get a chance to use it this weekend!


----------



## fender66 (May 20, 2011)

I have a similar pair of pliers like that. Rapala, but without the long nose. The handles keep turning on me....but they still work. Great stuff.


----------



## willfishforfood (May 21, 2011)

Always love new stuff


----------



## dyeguy1212 (May 21, 2011)

Nice, I have the same set of pliers. Just noticed today that the metal tab tat springs them open is busted. I tossed them to a guy on another boat who had a pike inhale his crankbait, and apparently the guy broke the damn things :evil:


----------



## BassAddict (May 21, 2011)

Nice, i need to invest in a good pair of fishing pliers but instead i carry around 3-4 diffrent pairs to do all the jobs the one can do................................ #-o


----------



## BaitCaster (May 23, 2011)

Got to use the pliers Saturday on a toothy Muskie. worked great. Pictures to follow.


----------



## dr_beerman (May 23, 2011)

I love my Leatherman Charge I just wish they would come out with one that has longer jaws for fisherman. Anyone have the Gerber Flik Fish? How is it?


----------

